# Good DJ helmets?



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I've gotten into dirt jumping in a pretty big way (working 4 blocks from Valmont BP will do that) and I now want to get a more dj specific helmet.

Any recommendations? 

I can get SixSixOne and Fox at wholesale so those are good options if they make good helmets. If not what should I look for?
Thanks


----------



## hwy1strat (Apr 9, 2011)

Do you want fullface or a half cut? I wear a protect classic and it works good enough


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

I want what is I guess called a half cut.

Looking at the Fox Transition right now.


----------



## Breakin_ish (Jul 18, 2011)

for half cut... iono I rode one of those TSG? was like a skateboard helmet for years when I was in HS and it kept my brain inside, but for a full face, I've been using a 661 carbon helmet for ages, and I love it because aside from the field of vision difference its not much different at all so far as weight and being usable for everything. I XC in it, ride skateparks in it, everything.


----------



## hwy1strat (Apr 9, 2011)

Check out POC they make really good stuff. I haven't used their half cut but I have their full face and its awesome


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

I ride Valmont when I can and used to run a half cut helmet as well. I now run a Kali Amara for the venting (cooler head). I found the half cut was way too hot. I'm older and don't care that I don't look like the other DJ/SS riders out there.

Ink


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

I wear a Pro-Tec Ace SXP because it's supposed to be multi-impact. I had another DJ type helmet and crashed and ruined it first time out so I thought it'd be good to have a reusable model.  It is pretty hot though, more vents would be nice.


----------



## rusty904 (Apr 25, 2008)

I ordered a bern brentwood from rei and I think I might return it. The foam is super low profile on the sides but thicker at the top so it looks really awkward. It also seems really tight considering I was on the lower limit of the xl size according to their chart. 

I still haven't found a skate lid with cpsc foam that fits well. Problem is I have to order them to find out a none of the bike shops stock skate type lids. Might try the pro-tec b2 next.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

rusty904 said:


> I ordered a bern brentwood from rei and I think I might return it. The foam is super low profile on the sides but thicker at the top so it looks really awkward.


I hate when helmet manufacturers do this. Which helmets aren't like this?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Try to find a TLD d2 open face, No longer made to my knowledge but they can still be found for great deals.

I love mine.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

ronnyg801 said:


> Try to find a TLD d2 open face


I meant a helmet that isn't $200 :skep:


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

tsg superlight


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kyle2834 said:


> I meant a helmet that isn't $200 :skep:


I feel yah, I understand budgets but I feel my head is worth far more than 200 bones. Not saying a TLD IS better though.


----------



## philhumphrey (Nov 16, 2008)

Most places are now out of superlights - no longer available apparently, which is a real shame. 

Any idea what TSG are going to replace it with?


----------



## islandertek (Jun 21, 2010)

I say find one that fits!! Every helmet fits differently....I know from being a kayaker, MTB, BMX, roadie, skiier, climber, etc......(I own a lot of diferent style/brand helmets).....so go with the one that fits best...... not the KOOL looking one....... or the one everyone else has cuz that's just "gaper-ish" anyway!! Get a certified "DOT" helmet for serious impact or high speed riding. I personally ride a "triple eight" half shell lid, and it's SUPER comfy for me!! "Protec" doesn't even fit me at all in any style????.....so try before you buy!! GOOD LUCK!!! Cheers!! -Nick


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

islandertek said:


> I say find one that fits!!


Well in my case, helmets that look 'cooler' on me only look better because they fit correctly. I don't need two inches of foam in a helmet right where the bald spot is toward the top-rear of my head. A crash on that area would be a glancing blow.

In other words, HELMETS DON'T NEED TO LOOK LIKE A MUSHROOM ON THE TOP OF MY HEAD. Helmets that look like this merely have a poor distribution of the foam toward the top of the head.

Your distinction between looks and fit is important, but I find it is a poor fit that mostly contributes to odd looks. It's a shame that we can get molded-to-fit shoes, but helmet manufacturers are content in one-size-fits-most. :madman:

I can't wait until the day we send in molds of our heads to helmet manufacturers, and get a perfectly fit helmet in return.


----------

